# Seneca Crappies/Saugeyes



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

I would appreciate if anyone knows what the water temp is at Seneca and if anything is biting especially crappies, white bass, or saugeyes?. If the water is high enough does anyone recommend hitting the shallow water in the southern part of the lake. Was fishing near the dam two weeks ago with only one small bass to speak of. Thank you much for any info.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

Water temp was 56 on Friday and the lake is still down about 18". Water is clear and the bite was slow. Crappies seemed to be out in deeper water. Caught a few 'eyes, none were keepers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you very much for the posting. I have to admit, the blog for Seneca is one of the worst for participation I have come across. I do not know what the reason is at all. People are either that selfish that they don't want to divulge anything or they are just that backwoods that they dont even know this kind of thing exists. For the third biggest inland lake in ohio it is pathetic at the lack of responses. Electric only Piedmont gets more postings than the pathetic excuse for a blog that Seneca gets.


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Why would someone want to give you all that information at the expense of their time and gas money. Stop complaining and go figure it out. Peidmont is also a 10 horse lake not electric.


----------



## deadrabbit (Sep 15, 2011)

You fish seneca then you'll know the report I was there sat caught 1 crappie and 1 saugeye it was slow now its your turn

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a good idea to come on here asking for info on seneca and then call people "selfish" and "backwoods". Where are you from that gives you the right to call the people that fish seneca "selfish" and "backwoods"? Are you above us in some way? If you're not happy with the info being given on seneca, go out and fish it! Then, instead of bashing us "selfish" "backwoods" seneca fisherman, do something positive and post your info.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

seppy61 said:


> Why would someone want to give you all that information at the expense of their time and gas money. Stop complaining and go figure it out. Peidmont is also a 10 horse lake not electric.


That is kind of what this site is all about! Otherwise why were you even looking? We are all fisherman trying to be sucessful that's all. That being said i don't expect anyone to tell their best spots but some general info like water depth,bait,time the bite was best will not harm anyone or at least just don't post "go figure it out". You are right about fuel prices so why not help a fellow OGF member if you can i just don't get it!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Headed to Seneca Sunday thru Wednesday. I will post what I can about how the fishing is. I hear the lake is still down a good bit. Hoping to get into some crappie while I'm down there turkey hunting.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

seppy61 said:


> Why would someone want to give you all that information at the expense of their time and gas money. Stop complaining and go figure it out. *Peidmont is also a 10 horse lake not electric.[/QUOT*
> 
> Because that is what this site is all about, helping fellow anglers. And just FYI, Seneca is not a 10 hp power lake. For a person with seven post, you aren't getting any points for your attitude.


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was correcting his remark that Piedmont was an electric motor lake. I have a good attitude just took a little offense to his backwoods and selfish comments. Were all entitled to our opinions on here he gave his and I gave mine. In my opinion selfish is wanting a bunch of info from ppl you call names. That is all, my attitude is fine I assure you. I dont even fish seneca much I was just defending those that do. I will work on my post count also.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea Seneca doesn't get as many posts as other lakes, so what? I find half the fun in finding the fish myself. There's plenty to be caught, not all that difficult to put a pattern together there. Just use a bait you have confidence in and you'll catch fish. And bttmline Im pretty sure seppy meant piedmont is a 10 hp lake. No one said Seneca had a 10 hp limit. The only guys I share info with on this site are the ones ive met. Yes I'm missing a couple teeth myself, and my Internet access is limited to the library, I still have an outhouse, and I smoke a corn pipe. Sorry I guess I'm not posting about Seneca anymore.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you very much for the posting. I have to admit, the blog for Seneca is one of the worst for participation I have come across. I do not know what the reason is at all. People are either that selfish that they don't want to divulge anything or they are just that backwoods that they dont even know this kind of thing exists. For the third biggest inland lake in ohio it is pathetic at the lack of responses. Electric only Piedmont gets more postings than the pathetic excuse for a blog that Seneca gets.


I turkey hunt the first week of the season every year in the spring. Last year I decided to try the spillway at seneca. Before I headed down I sent a PM to a member on here about the type of tackle that I needed to try to "fish" it for an hour or so. He was more than helpful and gave me his contact info. It rained the whole week and I did not make it up there. He was far from selfish! I just told him that I am not local and just wanted to catch a sugeye since I have never caught one. Thanks again and hopefully the weather is better this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

If I offended anyone I apologize. Much more descriptive words could have been used if my intent was to offend; however it was not. The term backwoods that I used is not inherently an offensive comment since its definition is a heavily wooded, uncultivated, thinly settled area. I think it describes the area fairly well. If that description is true then it would also be reasonable to assume that due to the socioeconomic environment in that area, it may not support a large population of fishermen who use computers or regularly post comments to blogs. Either that, or the fishermen do not want to share anything. I think it is the latter.
I would rather not waste $150 worth of gas driving 6 hours roundtrip and running a boat motor to not catch anything. I assumed the purpose of this blog is to share information to assist other fishermen and so I check it to see if it is worth taking vacation time to travel there. If others who fish Seneca regularly would offer up anything, then the purpose and value of this blog is worth the time perusing it. If not, then the kilobytes used to visit this web-site are of no value. I think many fishermen who visit this blog would be reasonable in agreeing with my assessment in the overall lack of postings of any value. When I fish there I will post what I catch and provide something of value to others, I would hope and expect others would do the same. Signed, a frustrated fishermen.


----------



## seppy61 (Jul 13, 2011)

No hard feelings Doug, my only point was that calling names probably isnt the best way to get updates. Especially from a pretty tight lipped lake anyways. Happy Fishin


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

You're killing me Seneca Dug! Maybe the overall gist is helping others with useful information that does not give away any of there secret fishing spots (cause we all know there are so many places to hide on a lake) is what this blog is for, questions, answers and showing off big a$$ fish! Like this one. Or maybe it is sad that a member has to complain to bring other members with information out of the woodwork (a bug reference)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

Same here Seppy. My goal was to stoke some action from people to post SOMETHING. After one day I saw I had 200 views with one posting from Captain. That is 0.5% participation rate. Tight lipped is an understatement. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Since I have posted on this thread I have recieved two invites from members to fish on thier boats while I am down there turkey hunting. I mostly fish the power lands and told both of them if that I get on some good fishing that I would get ahold of them. Then passed along my cell number. Does not seam tight lipped to me at all.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

boy, that there senecer doug shur talk funny....shucks fellers maybe he backwood er.. .sumthin LMAO! just havin some fun Doug, its that time of year when you can go to a lake and catch a few or alot, but you'll catch sumthin! good luck and good fishin


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2011)

Sheephead and Flathead.

Ahh shucks is right. I know this time of year is hit or miss but I am hoping to hit it rather than miss it as bad as Drew Stubbs on a breaking ball. Last year was a tough year with the high water so I missed most of the good fishing and I am praying I don't miss it this year. I appreciate everyones comments good or bad. At least people are talking. I hope to have something to share soon. By the way, this thread has over 400 views already which to me, means people want to know what is biting and are anxious to see when to get on the water. If I lived within an hour or so I would be there every chance I could get and would not need to try and guess when they are biting. So please people Post Post Post. It is hard enough to keep kids attention on fishing when the bite is on but when it is cold you can forget it. I'd bet most of the fishermen on this blog were taught fishing by their Dads and there ain't (that is for you Sheephead) nothing better than watching a kid pull in a lunker. Signed, a way less frustrated fishermen.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

Your a good sport [email protected] I don't fish seneca so I can't help ya'll, but I hope you get in to a batch of em!


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Kind of sad that Seneca Dug had to resort to vinegar instead of honey to catch flies.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sheephead and Flathead.
> 
> Ahh shucks is right. I know this time of year is hit or miss but I am hoping to hit it rather than miss it as bad as Drew Stubbs on a breaking ball. Last year was a tough year with the high water so I missed most of the good fishing and I am praying I don't miss it this year. I appreciate everyones comments good or bad. At least people are talking. I hope to have something to share soon. By the way, this thread has over 400 views already which to me, means people want to know what is biting and are anxious to see when to get on the water. If I lived within an hour or so I would be there every chance I could get and would not need to try and guess when they are biting. So please people Post Post Post. It is hard enough to keep kids attention on fishing when the bite is on but when it is cold you can forget it. I'd bet most of the fishermen on this blog were taught fishing by their Dads and there ain't (that is for you Sheephead) nothing better than watching a kid pull in a lunker. Signed, a way less frustrated fishermen.


Two heads are better then one.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Since I have posted on this thread I have recieved two invites from members to fish on thier boats while I am down there turkey hunting. I mostly fish the power lands and told both of them if that I get on some good fishing that I would get ahold of them. Then passed along my cell number. Does not seam tight lipped to me at all.


I trhink it might be your attitude. You have not demanded information and you have not called out any members who fish there. Doug on the other has done it two ways. I help anyone any where, but not those with an arrogant attitude. I will say this, I would never drive six hours to fish Senecaville no time no how.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Sheephead and Flathead.
> 
> Ahh shucks is right. I know this time of year is hit or miss but I am hoping to hit it rather than miss it as bad as Drew Stubbs on a breaking ball. Last year was a tough year with the high water so I missed most of the good fishing and I am praying I don't miss it this year. I appreciate everyones comments good or bad. At least people are talking. I hope to have something to share soon. *By the way, this thread has over 400 views already which to me, means people want to know what is biting and are anxious to see when to get on the water.* If I lived within an hour or so I would be there every chance I could get and would not need to try and guess when they are biting. So please people Post Post Post. It is hard enough to keep kids attention on fishing when the bite is on but when it is cold you can forget it. I'd bet most of the fishermen on this blog were taught fishing by their Dads and there ain't (that is for you Sheephead) nothing better than watching a kid pull in a lunker. Signed, a way less frustrated fishermen.


I will admit, I have read this thread several times now, but I could care less about the fishing on Seneca,.nor do I have a report to give. I just think it's funny to read all the drama.

I understand you want some basic information, and that is fine, but you need to realize we get a lot of people that come on here looking for that information all the time. It's not a big deal that people ask, but you will notice that there are more than a few that will sign up, ask a question similar to yours, then never post again after getting the info they need. After a while, it gets old and people ignore the new users asking those type of questions. It's nothing against you.Don't assume you know why people are reading and not posting just because you are frustrated you didn't get any answers. Stick around, give a few reports and join in on the conversation. People will open up more than you think, it just takes time. 

I'm not going to invite a stranger into my house to have a beer and visit, but after I get to know them and feel comfortable sharing personal things with them, then my door is always open. 

Best of luck and hope you get into some good fish. It's that time of year!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Case in point, and nothing against the user asking the question, but here is what I was talking about. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1401502


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 2, 2005)

Three of us fished Seneca again Tuesday (4/17), water still down 18", temp up to 60 and the 'eyes were a little more aggressive. Very lite winds made the bite slow. C&R several in the 15" size range.


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

How are you just gonna come out in a thread and start flaming people 2nd post? Really dude? You got angry because you werent getting what you wanted, when you wanted. So you had pout and get all pissy like a little kid. That is not going to make people want to share info or spots with you. Spots that took them years to find. Tactics and patterns that took years to figure out. Years and years of burned gas finding these areas. Numerous hours invested doing all of this. ect... Put yourself in that persons position, re-read the first page of this thread, and then honestly tell me if you would help yourself... 

I really wanted to lay into this guy after reading his 2nd post, but i figured ill keep PG for the kids sake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

morrison.inc said:


> How are you just gonna come out in a thread and start flaming people 2nd post? Really dude? You got angry because you werent getting what you wanted, when you wanted. So you had pout and get all pissy like a little kid. That is not going to make people want to share info or spots with you. Spots that took them years to find. Tactics and patterns that took years to figure out. Years and years of burned gas finding these areas. Numerous hours invested doing all of this. ect... Put yourself in that persons position, re-read the first page of this thread, and then honestly tell me if you would help yourself...
> 
> I really wanted to lay into this guy after reading his 2nd post, but i figured ill keep PG for the kids sake.


Comes down to this simple fact. Whats your time worth.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

haha i love it. i have been looking but not writing on this post since last week. i am a seneca fisherman but have not been out until yesterday, the crappie were scarce caught 12 keepers but had to fish hard for them. the lake is still down and the surface temp was between 60 and 65 depending where we were. the fish seem to be starting to move into the shallows,but not there yet we did the best in the deeper water just off of the shallow spots where you would expect to find them in another week or so. oh yea and i am backwoods and lovin it, and am not in the least bit offended by you knowing it.lol keep up the entertaining conversation i love it.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

j93bird said:


> Kind of sad that Seneca Dug had to resort to vinegar instead of honey to catch flies.


Not really sure what this quote mean't,but I never cared much for catchin flies. I can't imagine they taste to good, but if I ever decide to catch a few I'll try that honey vinegar bait your talkin about. thanks for the tip


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

fishinaway said:


> haha i love it. i have been looking but not writing on this post since last week. i am a seneca fisherman but have not been out until yesterday, the crappie were scarce caught 12 keepers but had to fish hard for them. the lake is still down and the surface temp was between 60 and 65 depending where we were. the fish seem to be starting to move into the shallows,but not there yet we did the best in the deeper water just off of the shallow spots where you would expect to find them in another week or so. oh yea and i am backwoods and lovin it, and am not in the least bit offended by you knowing it.lol keep up the entertaining conversation i love it.


Thanks for the info. I went to Salt fork today instead of Seneca, but tomorrow plan on prefishin seneca for the EBCC tourney there next weekend. I know nothing about the lake. I hope there aren't any hidden dangers in deeper water I need to worry about hitting with the motor.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

i dont think at the level now you need to worry about anything in the deep water just watch around the banks and islands good luck


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

ps. doug piedmont isnt eletric only...


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

crappiecat said:


> Thanks for the info. I went to Salt fork today instead of Seneca, but tomorrow plan on prefishin seneca for the EBCC tourney there next weekend. I know nothing about the lake. I hope there aren't any hidden dangers in deeper water I need to worry about hitting with the motor.


i also have a turny next weekend... buckeye eastern saugeye trail... any info on water temp and points of intrest would be awsome. never fished the lake. prob going to prefish wed. weather looks like hell. so it might lock them up anyway.


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sheephead and Flathead.
> 
> Ahh shucks is right. I know this time of year is hit or miss but I am hoping to hit it rather than miss it as bad as Drew Stubbs on a breaking ball. Last year was a tough year with the high water so I missed most of the good fishing and I am praying I don't miss it this year. I appreciate everyones comments good or bad. At least people are talking. I hope to have something to share soon. By the way, this thread has over 400 views already which to me, means people want to know what is biting and are anxious to see when to get on the water. If I lived within an hour or so I would be there every chance I could get and would not need to try and guess when they are biting. So please people Post Post Post. It is hard enough to keep kids attention on fishing when the bite is on but when it is cold you can forget it. I'd bet most of the fishermen on this blog were taught fishing by their Dads and there ain't (that is for you Sheephead) nothing better than watching a kid pull in a lunker. Signed, a way less frustrated fishermen.


you say you live far. i live in canton and i fish alot of lakes. i saugeye and walleye fish alot of resivoirs and lakes. i fish berlin alot. right now you can fill your boat with nice eyes below fourteen. creek channel side rocky shorlines, points. etc. road runner tipped with crawler. two to four ft of water. right along the banks. and late eve after dark with jerk baits. smith wick rouges, husky jerks ect. the bigger fish are still below rt. fourteen. ive been catching saugeye at atwood, salt fork and nine nine limit piedmont. too. im... me for more info. i would be glad to help. as for seneca i have a saugeye turny there this weekend. never fished the lake,


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Fished a bass tourney at seneca yesterday(Sunday) the water is still about a foot and a half low..super clear. You can see 4-6 feet down in some places. Water was about right at 60 degrees. Seems like everybody caught a lot of fish, keepers were hard to come by though. I caught all my fish on points with rocks on jigs and a few on a dropshot.


----------



## fishinaway (Apr 2, 2011)

hey i think fish fear me too. i can tell because they are afraid to come around when i am fishing.(this explains alot i hope)


----------

